# Jonsered 2150 Turbo



## HammerSmith (Oct 13, 2005)

Wife got me a new Jonsered 2150 a few years ago for Christmas. Not sure where she got it. She said she did some research and found that this was a good one. The guy at the shop where I get my chains sharpened said he wouldn't have sold me that particular saw. He said he sold several and the oilers went bad on all of them. Also, he said he doesn't like the clutch on them. Something about it he doesn't like, I don't remember what he said about it. He had some other recommendations for other types of Jonsered saws that he thought were much better and bigger. 

I've had pretty good luck with this saw, but I think the oiler is weak or is going out. Anyway, the bar just doesn't seem to get much oil. Does anyone know if that oiler is adjustable on this saw? One of the posts on this board said that it was. I wonder if I'd be better off getting something different. I use the saw for cutting mostly oak, hedge and cedar trees. I don't cut a lot of wood really.


----------



## pallis (Oct 14, 2005)

Look at the bottom of the saw near the oil pump. Look for a screw head, probably plastic and an arrow pointing the direction to turn to open.


----------



## HammerSmith (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks. I guess it is not adjustable. I took a look and couldn't find a screw. Did a lot of cutting with it over the weekend, mostly cedar trees and hedge. Trying to fix fences, but got to cut back the timber first. Some of this hedge is dead and really sparks. Chain kept coming loose. Bet I had to retighten it every 20 minutes. It even came off 2 or 3 times. And if I cut near barbed wire, no matter how careful I am, I always end up hitting the wire with the chain. This saw is great for this type of cutting though. Wish I had something bigger for firewood. I may look into a bigger saw. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## woodsrider (Oct 16, 2005)

HammerSmith said:


> Some of this hedge is dead and really sparks. Chain kept coming loose. Bet I had to retighten it every 20 minutes. It even came off 2 or 3 times. And if I cut near barbed wire, no matter how careful I am, I always end up hitting the wire with the chain.


Yikes...be careful out there!!


----------



## Lobo (Oct 16, 2005)

Yikes is right !

Cut away and pull out the barb wire before you cut with your chainsaw.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2005)

HammerSmith said:


> Thanks. I guess it is not adjustable. I took a look and couldn't find a screw. .......


According to this Operater Manual the 2150 should have an adjustable oiler.
http://www.jonsered-uk.com/downloads/2141-2145-2150%20OM.pdf 

It is Jred's top of the line homeowner model, and similar to the Husky 350.


----------



## mktest (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah, barbed wire and chainsaws just doesn't mix  Or maybe that's what they do, but it's not a pretty sight.

As for oiler, I read a bit about the 2150 when my dad needed a new saw (he got the 2152 eventually) and as sawtroll says, it SHOULD have an adjustable oiler, it says so on various Jonsered websites anyway. 

According to the swedish Jonsered-site, the 2150 was released in limited numbers in 2004 to celebrate 50 years of Jonsered Chainsaws. I don't know how limited those numbers were, but it's still sold here, and looks to be a fine saw. (edit : look on Sawtrolls post that follows, apparently the 2150 has been around longer, thanks Sawtroll )



> Cylinder displacement 3.1 cu.inch / 51.7 cm³
> Power 3.2 hp / 2.3 kW
> Fuel tank volume 1.06 US pint / 0.50l
> Oil tank volume 0.55 US pint / 0.25l
> ...


Info from http://www.tilton.usa.jonsered.com/

In Sweden it's listed with 49.4 cm³ displacement, not 51.7cm³. But Jonsered sites don't seem to be the best unfortunately, Jonsered UK fail to write horse power, they write kW twice instead


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2005)

MKtest, the 2150 had been available for some years before that jubilee version was released. 
I think the only difference was the paint on the bar and a few freebees.....


----------



## pinus (Oct 17, 2005)

mktest said:


> Yeah, barbed wire and chainsaws just doesn't mix  Or maybe that's what they do, but it's not a pretty sight.
> 
> As for oiler, I read a bit about the 2150 when my dad needed a new saw (he got the 2152 eventually) and as sawtroll says, it SHOULD have an adjustable oiler, it says so on various Jonsered websites anyway.
> 
> ...



Not too much progress from Jons 535 (joke)


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2005)

mktest said:


> .......
> In Sweden it's listed with 49.4 cm³ displacement, not 51.7cm³. But Jonsered sites don't seem to be the best unfortunately, Jonsered UK fail to write horse power, they write kW twice instead


51.7 cc is the displacement of the 2152/353. 

Either it is a misprint, or they are substituting a down-tuned 51.7 cc for the 49.4 cc engine in the 2150/350. What makes me wonder is that the tech. data for the 350 is missing on Huskys US website at the moment, and that rated power on the 2150 in the link you posted is between the 49.4 data and the 2152/353 data.


----------



## ve2vk (Oct 17, 2005)

*2150 displacement*

I own a 2149 and 2150. The 2150 has the same displacement as the 2149
which is 49.7cm. The main difference is the 2150 crankcase which is plastic.
There seems to be a misprint in the JONSERED catalogue. I checked the IPL for the the 2149, 2150 and 2152. The part numbers for the cylinder and piston
assembly are identical on the 2149 and 2150. The IPL part number for the 2152 is different which would be 51.7cm. My JONSERED dealer sold me the 2150 saying that the displacement of the 2150 was the same as the 2152. When I told him to check his service manuals he was amused but acknowledged
the mistake,

Bruno.
JONSERED 2149
2150
2156
HUSQVARNA 136
365
STIHL FS550
HS80
BR420


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 17, 2005)

HammerSmith said:


> ...mostly cedar trees and hedge. Some of this hedge is dead and really sparks. This saw is great for this type of cutting though. Wish I had something bigger for firewood. I may look into a bigger saw. Thanks for the advice.



If by hedge you mean osage orange (also known by other names, there are several threads here at AS) you need a bigger pro saw, especially if you're cutting a lot of it, and a lot of it is dead. An aggressive chain with hard teeth, say Carlton or Stihl, not Oregon, would also help. Eric 271 told me that uses his Jred 670 with full chisel Stihl chain on osage orange. My Husky 51 with an Oregon chain cut it, but not very quickly.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 24, 2005)

*UPdate on 2150/Husky 350*



SawTroll said:


> 51.7 cc is the displacement of the 2152/353.
> 
> Either it is a misprint, or they are substituting a down-tuned 51.7 cc for the 49.4 cc engine in the 2150/350. What makes me wonder is that the tech. data for the 350 is missing on Huskys US website at the moment, and that rated power on the 2150 in the link you posted is between the 49.4 data and the 2152/353 data.



It probably wasn't a misprint. 

Data for the 350 has now been replaced with 52 cc, 3.2 hp (but still 2.3 kW) on the Husky US website. 
As stated above it is probably a slightly downtuned 2152/353 engine.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 27, 2005)

*Another update, 350 EPA*

In addition, the latest edition of the Workshop Manual now show it as the "350 EPA", with 51.7 cc/2.3 kW/3.1 hp (not 3.2).


----------



## eric_271 (Oct 27, 2005)

Hammersmith Do you clean the groove in the bar regular? If you dont it will make it seem like the oiler is not working. Try that if you havent, it makes a world of differance. If you are cutting old hedge fence post you want the oiler set heavy and check the bar oil regular. You may have to add oil in between tanks of gas but thats cheap insureance for the chain.


----------



## blainer74 (Jun 18, 2022)

Here in Canada


----------

